# Alternative for plum jam?



## Kerrie (Jul 23, 2003)

I found a great recipe - or at least it looks great - for Crispy tofu with plum and ginger sauce but I can't find any plum jam. Any suggestions on what I cold substitute? If it matters I found the recipe at ivillage.com. TIA!


----------



## ElkMtnsMama (Feb 26, 2008)

Well, it wouldn't taste or look like plum, but apricot jam would taste good with the ginger, and provide a similar "sweet and sour" effect in the recipe.


----------

